# January Photo Thread



## mort (Jan 1, 2008)

As hangovers are shaken off and new year's resolutions are broken a couple of photos of new year fireworks to set us on the way with the January photo thread.  

Anticipation






Fireworks:





Sadly a nearby crane sits directly in line with the Eye from my flat.  Hopefully it won't be there next year.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a couple of shots from today.

My cousin.  Shame about the shadow from the lens.  Would using a flashgun instead of the inbuilt flash have made any difference (I rarely use the flash, so I'm still getting used to it)?




The beach at South Shields.


----------



## mort (Jan 2, 2008)

Playing with my Christmas present (zoom lens not pelican) in St James Park earlier.....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 2, 2008)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> The beach at South Shields.



That looks like mars


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 2, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> That looks like mars


...and there are some _weird_ lifeforms in Shields so it's kind of fitting


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Firky (Jan 2, 2008)

sgoodun blagsta


----------



## snadge (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple from Iran, I'm back off there next week  .


----------



## snadge (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Firky (Jan 2, 2008)

Fuck me, snadge, good to see you fella! What made you leave the toon for iran?


----------



## snadge (Jan 2, 2008)

firky said:
			
		

> Fuck me, snadge, good to see you fella! What made you leave the toon for iran?



Money and adventure  .

I'm at home now, looks like I'll be flying back next Tuesday.


----------



## Firky (Jan 2, 2008)

You out there with work? Good to see you again, was wondering where you went. 

Have any of these photos been digitally enhanced?


----------



## mauvais (Jan 2, 2008)

Sort of Decemberish, but I've only got back to my PC:


----------



## snadge (Jan 2, 2008)

firky said:
			
		

> You out there with work? Good to see you again, was wondering where you went.
> 
> Have any of these photos been digitally enhanced?



yeah work, of course they have I wouldn't have it any other way.  

I'll be having a better photo opportunity this time, last trip was a bit of a cram, I'll have more time off for travel this time.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 2, 2008)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Shame about the shadow from the lens.  Would using a flashgun instead of the inbuilt flash have made any difference (I rarely use the flash, so I'm still getting used to it)?



Yep, it should help by lifting the light source up and throwing any shadow down and hopefully out of frame.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 2, 2008)

snadge said:
			
		

>



With that light, it's almost like a John Martin painting


----------



## Firky (Jan 3, 2008)

snadge said:
			
		

> yeah work, of course they have I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> I'll be having a better photo opportunity this time, last trip was a bit of a cram, I'll have more time off for travel this time.



dont be a strange, dude


----------



## janeb (Jan 3, 2008)

Three photo's I took up near Elsdon in Northumberland, yesterday


----------



## mauvais (Jan 3, 2008)

I've spent too much money at Threadless.


----------



## japanese001 (Jan 5, 2008)

I like this photograph.


>



*Osechi Ryouri*
I eat for New Year holidays.


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2008)

janeb said:
			
		

> Three photo's I took up near Elsdon in Northumberland, yesterday



I recognise that


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## dlx1 (Jan 5, 2008)

mort - pelican

Nice light


----------



## big eejit (Jan 6, 2008)

On the way back from the pub yesterday


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a few from my Sunday morning stroll:


----------



## Valve (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Valve (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2008)

Had trip out with my anorak today...


----------



## e19896 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 7, 2008)

Valve said:
			
		

>



Is this a boat? Intriguing photograph. Reminds me of Ghost Dog - Way of the Samurai.

I like your style.


----------



## Valve (Jan 7, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Is this a boat? Intriguing photograph. Reminds me of Ghost Dog - Way of the Samurai.
> 
> I like your style.



Cheers, appreciated!
Indeed, it is a boat. Friend of mine climbed to the top and apparently it is covered in years of bird shit. It's been sitting there a while.


----------



## Valve (Jan 7, 2008)

Taken yesterday. Had about 5 min of good light.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## pogofish (Jan 8, 2008)

Dunottar Castle & War Memorial, nr Stonehaven:


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Largo (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## kropotkin (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 8, 2008)

pogofish said:
			
		

> Dunottar Castle & War Memorial, nr Stonehaven:


Really like the first one


----------



## japanese001 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Cettia diphone*


----------



## zenie (Jan 8, 2008)

japanese001 said:
			
		

>


 
beautiful!


----------



## mort (Jan 8, 2008)

Another Pelican ...


----------



## e19896 (Jan 9, 2008)

Erm..


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Robster970 (Jan 9, 2008)

couple from today


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 11, 2008)

*ab·stract 281*






Inspired by the ab·stract  photo comp..

more ab·stract-s and a slide show

enjoy.. That took a whole day of my life..


----------



## big eejit (Jan 11, 2008)

That looks like the eye of an evil toad, e19896.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 11, 2008)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

>


You are really good- I saw those on your Flickr account.
Great shots.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 11, 2008)

big eejit said:
			
		

> That looks like the eye of an evil toad, e19896.



Yes i also see this another from this serious..


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks Kropotkin! I have just brought a film scanner, so I have to have some more Black and White stuff soon.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 11, 2008)

e19896 said:
			
		

>



Interesting shot, I like it.


----------



## mort (Jan 12, 2008)

Classical guitar at the Royal Festival Hall earlier today.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 13, 2008)

Jazz band:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 13, 2008)

Three more i took for abstract the photo Comp but just do not cut it for me to enter there, but i do like and happy to share here..


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a new negative scanner! The film grain came out quite strongly for Tri-X 400 - much stronger than it did in the darkroom. Red filtered.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's a few from Whitby yesterday:




Might do a crop of this for this months competition.













Need to go an clean my camera now, I noticed a few dust spots on some of the photos


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2008)

and a couple more from today


----------



## snadge (Jan 13, 2008)

One I took last night from my hotel room in Tehran/Iran.


----------



## northernhord (Jan 13, 2008)

In the Mountains a 100km away from Agadir


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 13, 2008)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> and a couple more from today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really like that one.


Like Snadge's hotel room window in Tehran shot also only because it tells us that Tehran is a modern city with neon and towers and buildings and people doing everyday stuff.

Safe to go out Snadge?


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 13, 2008)

Some from a walk from london bridge to Greenwich today


----------



## Valve (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## snadge (Jan 14, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Really like that one.
> 
> 
> Like Snadge's hotel room window in Tehran shot also only because it tells us that Tehran is a modern city with neon and towers and buildings and people doing everyday stuff.
> ...



yeah, it's not a problem at all, everyone that I have met has been so friendly and helpful, you say that it looks a modern city, it may look like that from the night shot but see it in the daytime and it's a mess the whole country is full of 90% finished projects mainly due to the political climate, I haven't met anyone yet that is overly religious I have been told that most of the religious type people live around Qom which is western Iran there it is very Islamic, there is a lot of Zoroastrians live near Yazd which is central Iran, I'm really enjoying myself here.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 14, 2008)

Valve - I like those - esp the last.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 14, 2008)

Kropotkin - that umbrella tree one's great  



My girl walking in the forest on sunday;


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Valve said:
			
		

> ]



There you go!


----------



## Valve (Jan 15, 2008)

Cheers Tom, Johnny.

Here are four I just found that are not from January, but I thought I'd share them. Lost, forgotten photos…

First, two street:











Second, two landscape:


----------



## Largo (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 15, 2008)

some pretty funky moves up there Largo   

one of mine






I found an electrical swatter down the back of a filing cabinet along with a long dead wasp

I took the wasp's photo while still held in the bars of the swatter and played around with it a bit  

I suppose it's no longer just a photo, but I like it so i thought I'd post it up


----------



## chazegee (Jan 15, 2008)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> some pretty funky moves up there Largo
> 
> one of mine
> 
> ...



Looks like the Institute de Arab Monde.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 15, 2008)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Looks like the Institute de Arab Monde.



Thanks  

There are some breathtaking photos on this thread, I've looked at it a few times and want to praise so many of them

I'm especially impressed by mort and valve's work but there are other beauties here too

It's a little bit scary posting on these threads as there are so many good photographers around 

eta

I LOVE this


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 15, 2008)

Taken on christmas day, on a remote and unfriendly beach which I foolishly hoped would be devoid of other people


----------



## big eejit (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Valve (Jan 16, 2008)

Cheers, Louloubelle. Would like to see some more of your work.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> some pretty funky moves up there Largo
> 
> one of mine
> 
> ...



I think it's creepy. 

I liked your earlier dead things photos better.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Valve said:
			
		

> Cheers Tom, Johnny.
> 
> Here are four I just found that are not from January, but I thought I'd share them. Lost, forgotten photos…
> 
> First, two street:



I really like these, especially the first.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## BennehBoi (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## kropotkin (Jan 18, 2008)

The second one of those is very well lit- was it a studio shot?


----------



## BennehBoi (Jan 18, 2008)

Home studio, 2 brollies.


----------



## baffled (Jan 18, 2008)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> Kropotkin - that umbrella tree one's great
> 
> 
> 
> My girl walking in the forest on sunday;



Love that, beautiful.

I have been so lazy lately but will make it a priority to get shooting again.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2008)

Taken in the Lama Temple, Beijing last week.


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 19, 2008)

BennehBoi said:
			
		

> <img>big portraits</img>



Lovely portraits - really well lit, like them a lot


----------



## Firky (Jan 19, 2008)

I love my D80 but need to get out and get some proper shots with it. Here's one from the garden and one of Murphy


----------



## snadge (Jan 19, 2008)

one of a couple I took today, I've entered a similarish one in the Jan comp.


----------



## Firky (Jan 19, 2008)

snadge said:
			
		

> one of a couple I took today, I've entered a similarish one in the Jan comp.



Image input equipment model:  Canon EOS 5D
Software used:  Adobe Photoshop CS3 Macintosh

Posh cnut


----------



## snadge (Jan 19, 2008)

firky said:
			
		

> Image input equipment model:  Canon EOS 5D
> Software used:  Adobe Photoshop CS3 Macintosh
> 
> Posh cnut



LOL, had to buy me own christmas presents this year.  

The 5D is superb, blows the 20D away, speed and low light focus is unreal.


BTW the photoshop is trial, I'll pay student rate no prob but fucking full price no way..


----------



## e19896 (Jan 20, 2008)

As part of a ongoing project and looking at working class culture we have been going to the grate game over the last few weeks, one thing we have found is the over presence of police and on the 19 1 08 police in full riot gear greeted us, and we had our very own two following us about nice of them to think about us but for the life of me i can not understand why when we was taking images they thought it cool to stand in from of us.. there are more from the day here

Take Care..


----------



## mort (Jan 20, 2008)

Some attempts at capturing motion on the Southbank in very dull conditions yesterday.











 More here


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 20, 2008)

"What can I get you?"


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 20, 2008)

I have got a new film scanner -


----------



## Valve (Jan 21, 2008)

Some good shots on here. 

A couple more from the past week.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2008)

Some great photos this month.

Valve, that middle one is hurting my head: is that burnaby looking north-east?


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 21, 2008)

eta, damn, can't post images from flickr, without revealing my name, or breaking their code of external posting...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 21, 2008)

I've also been working on a proper website (rather than Flickr) for my photos which can be found here.  It's still WIP at the moment, but any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 22, 2008)

Lovely stuff Neonw.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 22, 2008)

my photography is rubbish..


----------



## big eejit (Jan 22, 2008)

Buggering about with Photoshop1:





Buggering about with Photoshop2


----------



## e19896 (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Robster970 (Jan 24, 2008)

friend of the mrs'


----------



## snadge (Jan 25, 2008)

Some more from Iran....


----------



## snadge (Jan 25, 2008)

And a couple more


----------



## e19896 (Jan 26, 2008)

An old 1970's Building Barkers Pool Sheffield..


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 26, 2008)

A couple from my fashion model shoot thing that I did with no lights and equipment...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 26, 2008)

Ah well done, you got a result!   Will we get to see any more of them?

Can I make a suggestion that with the one where she is seen sitting on the bench, that you crop a little bit off the bottom at ankle level?  That way you don't see her dangling feet and she looks more in control.  The composition becomes more upright and straight also.

_By the way there is something wrong with the links.  I had to use the quote function to see the script and then copy and paste them into my browser.  Check the instructions on pbase._


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 26, 2008)

Earlier this evening. If I was a shepherd, I'd be delighted


----------



## Valve (Jan 27, 2008)

SNADGE: that second photo is terrific.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> A couple from my fashion model shoot thing that I did with no lights and equipment...
> ...




Pretty good for a first attempt without lights and equipment. Personally, I prefer to work with ambient light plus reflectors and diffusers. Although, impressive lighting can add to the glam of the occasion - gives a bit of atmosphere and excitement.

Like Hocus; I had to use the quote function to find the image URL's.


e2a; And as if by magic they appear fine!


----------



## mort (Jan 27, 2008)

Sunset behind battersea powerstation


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's a couple taken this afternoon:

Derwent Reservoir




Sunset over the River Tyne


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 27, 2008)

mort said:


> Sunset behind battersea powerstation



That's beautiful


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 27, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Pretty good for a first attempt without lights and equipment. Personally, I prefer to work with ambient light plus reflectors and diffusers. Although, impressive lighting can add to the glam of the occasion - gives a bit of atmosphere and excitement.
> 
> Like Hocus; I had to use the quote function to find the image URL's.
> 
> ...



Ah yeah the are all here: http://www.pbase.com/barking_mad/fashion

Cheers,

they came out ok considering I didnt know what I was doing and it was a bit hit and miss with the lighting. I didnt really enjoy it to be honest, found it very boring and im not one for giving directions and telling her how to stand! Im just not bossy 

But i got a few nice shots so can't complain and it wa all experience.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 27, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Ah well done, you got a result!   Will we get to see any more of them?
> 
> Can I make a suggestion that with the one where she is seen sitting on the bench, that you crop a little bit off the bottom at ankle level?  That way you don't see her dangling feet and she looks more in control.  The composition becomes more upright and straight also.
> 
> _By the way there is something wrong with the links.  I had to use the quote function to see the script and then copy and paste them into my browser.  Check the instructions on pbase._



hmmm the page is 'invisible' on PBase. not sure if that had anything to do with it?

Try the one above! I will have a go with your crop suggestion!


----------



## learydeary (Jan 27, 2008)

that's beautiful,where u live?


----------



## mort (Jan 27, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> That's beautiful



thanks - i've been trying to get a decent shot of the powerstation for some time but i've never been there at the right time.  until today


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 28, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> Here's a couple taken this afternoon:
> 
> Derwent Reservoir



Lovely sense of space and depth. What good landscape photography should be all about. I like much of your landscape shots.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sheffield United at Home to Man City More


----------



## big eejit (Jan 28, 2008)

Saw this yesterday and thought it would make a good shot for this month's comp. But I've already had my 3 entries so thought I'd put it here instead.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Lovely sense of space and depth. What good landscape photography should be all about. I like much of your landscape shots.



Cheers. I liked this one too, made it worth nearly getting blown off the dam to take it 


Here's another shot taken about an hour ago:


----------



## idioteque (Jan 29, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> Earlier this evening. If I was a shepherd, I'd be delighted



I took this, also in Southampton, on the very same night! Wooo!






sorry the quality's a bit crap


----------



## idioteque (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 29, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I took this, also in Southampton, on the very same night! Wooo!


 
I bet sunsets would look excellent over the docks or across the container cranes. I always mean to get down there but it seems easier just to take them from the back garden... 

I've posted this before but here's another Southampton sunset


----------



## idioteque (Jan 30, 2008)

I meant to take one of the nice stripy sky tonight, but my camera is out of battery and charging it is no use cos it's gone now  

I've never been to the docks, bet it'd look nice from ocean village though  I live in Portswood so most photos just end up being of rooftops...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 30, 2008)

Been taking advantage of some rare blue skies today:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 30, 2008)

A couple more night time B&W shots;

Urban Glow




Pylon


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 30, 2008)

idioteque said:


>



I like that


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 1, 2008)

I received a new lens today, so I've spent most of the evening taking photos of random stuff like my cat's ear...


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 2, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> A couple more night time B&W shots;
> 
> Urban Glow
> 
> ...


you should submit the pylon to the abstract competition


----------

